# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  The Official Dallas Thread

## Bryan

Until NB adds a Dallas sub-forum in Memory Lane, I have started up a thread to discuss everything about the amazing American soap Dallas that reigned in America and the UK for 13 seasons!!!!

It's now going to be produced into a hollywood film set for release next year. I think the show is just amazing!

----------


## Dutchgirl

I just loved Dallas, and Dynasty too. They were so glamarous.

----------


## Bryan

charlene tilton who played the venomous little lucy ewing will be on paul o grady this week!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I loved Sue Ellen and JR they were just the best couple ever

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved JR's son James he was gorgeous.

I wonder who will in the film version. Bruce Willis as JR.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

bruce willis is not a big enough baddie to play JR. We need someone who can play an evil role that we love to hate.

----------


## Bryan

right then guys who dya reckon should play who in the dallas movie:

JR Ewing
Sue Ellen Ewing
Jock Ewing
Miss Ellie Ewing
Bobby Ewing
Pamela Ewing
Lucy Ewing
Ray Krebbs
Cliff Barnes

----------


## tammyy2j

JR Ewing - Bruce Willis  / Billy Bob Thorton 
Sue Ellen Ewing - Jessica Lange 
Jock Ewing - Karl Malden / Kirk Douglas 
Miss Ellie Ewing - Lauren Bacall 
Bobby Ewing - David Schwimmer 
Pamela Ewing - Catherine Zeta Jones 
Lucy Ewing - Kate Bosworth 
Ray Krebbs - Kevin Spacey 
Cliff Barnes - Ricky Gervais

----------


## Bryan

> JR Ewing - Bruce Willis  / Billy Bob Thorton 
> Sue Ellen Ewing - Jessica Lange 
> Jock Ewing - Karl Malden / Kirk Douglas 
> Miss Ellie Ewing - Lauren Bacall 
> Bobby Ewing - David Schwimmer 
> Pamela Ewing - Catherine Zeta Jones 
> Lucy Ewing - Kate Bosworth 
> Ray Krebbs - Kevin Spacey 
> Cliff Barnes - Ricky Gervais


sounds good but ricky gervaid and david schwimmer?

----------


## CrazyLea

david schwimmer is a good actor  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

----------


## Bryan

> david schwimmer is a good actor  lol


he's the plank from friends right? ive seen betting acting talent from lassie the dog!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Here is my selection:

JR Ewing/Nicholas Cage
Sue Ellen/ Susan Saradon
Bobby Ewing/George Eads
Pam Ewing/Kirsten (the dark headed one from Sex and the city)
Lucy Ewing/Emily Procter
Jock Ewing/Donald Sutherland
Miss Ellie/ either Honor Blackman or Judi Dench
still not sure who i would pick for cliff and ray krebb

----------


## crazygirl

i used to like knots landing

----------


## Bryan

> i used to like knots landing


was that a spin off of dallas then?

----------


## Bryan

from msn today celebrtating 25 since jr was shot:

DALLAS (1978 - 1991)

Power, wealth, sex, extravagance, murder, scandal, secrets and John Ross (J.R.) Ewing Snr (the most charismatic villain EVER to grace the small screen); one place had them all - Dallas!

Dallas premiered in 1978 and two years later, this granddaddy of primetime soaps boasted 300 million fans in nearly 60 countries. It's believed that more than half the UK population tuned in to watch the episode that revealed the answer to the world's most burning question over the summer of 1980 - who shot J.R.? Fans were forced to wait for months to find out.

Chief suspects included J.R.'s alcoholic wife Sue Ellen, her conniving sister Kristen Shepherd (with whom he'd had an affair and cruelly dumped) and long time nemesis Cliff Barnes. In this MSN TV special, get the lowdown on the show that made history.
MEMORABLE CAST
This TV phenomenon was perfectly cast; Patrick Duffy proved irreplaceable as goody-two-shoes hunk Bobby Ewing (every woman wanted him!) with the gorgeous Victoria Principal as his wife Pamela Ewing (nÃ©e Barnes). Charlene Tilton played 'poison dwarf' (as Terry Wogan famously dubbed her) Lucy Ewing. Linda Gray was absolutely fantastic as J.R.'s long suffering wife Sue Ellen (Swellin' - as J.R. memorably pronouced her name).

The late Barbara Bel Geddes proved irreplaceable as Miss Ellie and Ken Kercheval was superb as J.R.'s sworn enemy Cliff Barnes. Before his untimely death, Jim Davis was perfect as Jock Ewing and as his illegitimate son, Steve Kanaly played Ray Krebbs.
"YOU'RE A DEAD MAN J.R.!"
Rounding out the cast was the brilliant Larry Hagman as J.R. Ewing; an unfaithful husband, ruthless, backstabbing businessman and all-round fiend. No wonder half the world wanted him dead. In the event, it was the biggest cliff hanger in television history with the hype reaching fever pitch on both sides of the Atlantic. Here in the UK, bookies all over the country were busy taking bets, national newspapers were trying to out-scoop each other and reveal who-did-the-deed, and it was even reported on the BBC news! 

All over the globe, 'Who shot J.R.?' was the number one TV news story and the resolution was eagerly awaited. When film canisters carrying the crucial episode arrived in London from LA, they were protected by armed guard. On November 21 1980 all was revealed; 41 million people in the US alone, not to mention half the UK population, tuned into this historic episode to discover that Kristen Shepherd, played by Mary Crosby (the daughter of film legend Bing), turned out to be the culprit.
TOP J.R. EWING QUOTES

Throughout Dallas' run, J.R. had the juiciest dialogue - check out our selection of the best (or rather, worst!) of J.R.


1. "Is that a fact?" - usually laced with a heavy dose of sarcasm, this was the classic J.R. Ewing response to...just about anything really.

"I'm gonna kill you J.R.!"
"Is that a fact?"

"Bobby's gonna beat you and run Ewing Oil!"
"Is that a fact?"


2. "I want my wife and my son. On second thoughts, give me my son - you can keep the tramp!"


3. "Sue Ellen, the only thing you've learned is that vodka doesn't smell on your breath."


4. "What's a family for if it can't take care of its losers?"


5. "Sue Ellen, you're a drunk, a tramp and an unfit mother."


6. "Nobody beats ol' J.R."


7. "Lucy, why don't you have that junior plastic surgeon you married design you a new face - without a mouth!"


8. "You should go to sleep Sue Ellen - you know how haggard you look when you don't get your full eight hours?"


9. "I wouldn't give you the dust off my car!"


10. "Go to bed Sue Ellen, there's nothing uglier than a woman who can't handle her liquor!"

----------


## Dutchgirl

> was that a spin off of dallas then?


It is about the youngest Ewing brother.

----------


## Bryan

> It is about the youngest Ewing brother.


awww bobby or was it gary???

----------


## Dutchgirl

Definetely Gary, thanks could not remeber his name.

----------


## Bryan

> Definetely Gary, thanks could not remeber his name.


bobby is the youngest tough thats for sure. it goes jr, gary and then bobby

----------


## Mr Humphries

Lauren Bacall a must for Miss Ellie as the original Donna Reed is dead. I cant see why some of the originals cant play the own parts. Victoria Principle as Pam Barnes/Ewing was class

----------


## Mr Humphries

It was Gary who then went on to play Gary Ewing in Knots Landing ! How cool and I remember when Ava Gardner is in too. Woooooooooow

----------


## Bryan

> Lauren Bacall a must for Miss Ellie as the original Donna Reed is dead. I cant see why some of the originals cant play the own parts. Victoria Principle as Pam Barnes/Ewing was class


the series ended in 1990 and the actors looked aged at that point, jr is a grandad now in real life so he wouldnt have the same effect really would he?

----------


## Bryan

yay finally we have a dallas forum! i never knew this was here! how long has it been here?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

you created it, ya twit! lol

----------


## Bryan

> you created it, ya twit! lol


i craeted a thread which was in otehr soaps general, i moved it nto the dallas forum when i saw it had been created by NB!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

ok, well you can be a happy bunny now babe

----------


## crazygirl

i loved knots landing and dallas

----------


## Meh

> i craeted a thread which was in otehr soaps general, i moved it nto the dallas forum when i saw it had been created by NB!


Sorry, my fault. Should've told ya. Trying to go through that list, albeit slowly

----------


## Bryan

> Sorry, my fault. Should've told ya. Trying to go through that list, albeit slowly


dont worry your doing a fab job!

----------

